# Substation training



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Not sure if this is a post 9/11 evolution or not, but they seem to have considered every security /safety issue to extremes AT... ~CS~


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Not sure if this is a post 9/11 evolution or not, but they seem to have considered every security /safety issue to extremes AT... ~CS~



A lot of it is post 9/11. Copper theft has also played a role. Some POCOs have everything down to the control isles in security cameras and motion detectors. Secured monitoring 24/7 with alarms both inside the sub and control room. Even the fences have vibration sensors. 



Security or not, one thing that I personally don't like is that the breaker switches arent covered with a bump proof plastic case. Add a lift detector to those and I think it would greatly increase security along with reducing accidents for POCO/contractor staff. I never understood why those are always so poorly protected. Its done at nuclear plants with the reactor switches.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

AcidTrip said:


> Security or not, one thing that I personally don't like is that the breaker switches arent covered with a bump proof plastic case. Add a lift detector to those and I think it would greatly increase security along with reducing accidents for POCO/contractor staff. I never understood why those are always so poorly protected. Its done at nuclear plants with the reactor switches.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Zog said:


>



:laughing::blink:

Why not something like this?


----------



## Nvsparky (May 2, 2012)

That is standard in the company that I work for as well except we r even stricter on contractors .


----------

